# Harness with chest clip for leash. Worked amazing!!!



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

The trainer recommended prong collar for our 8 month old female shepherd. It works but we eventually want her to be trained off leash and she really listens most of the time. So prong for her lunging at cars and runners she sporadically jumps hard. I used the carthartt harness which is really soft on her, it is padded and hooked leash in front. I may sound ignorant but I never really knew it would be sooo effective to prevent lunging. I found it-worked better than the prong collar. She also Got irritated that it changed her direction and stopped lunging at cars totally. I thought I would share, if anyone else had same problem. I did treats before cars passed too but at some point she just preferred lunging to treats.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Interesting. I have the Ruffwear front clip harness which I tried once to stop pulling and felt it was not having any effect at all. It might be worth another shot. How well fitted (tight to the body) is your harness?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if it squeezes' her shoulders to tight? This must be the correction for pulling. Could this affect her structure? I would still prefer the prong but using it correctly. Curios what experts have to say on this.


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Interesting. I have the Ruffwear front clip harness which I tried once to stop pulling and felt it was not having any effect at all. It might be worth another shot. How well fitted (tight to the body) is your harness?


It is very well fitted. I also have her on my left, not sure if that makes a difference. Regardless of which side cars are.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I wonder if it squeezes' her shoulders to tight? This must be the correction for pulling. Could this affect her structure? I would still prefer the prong but using it correctly. Curios what experts have to say on this.


Do you mean her physical structure as in change it/damage it/permanently alter her structure?
No it won't


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

lol I've used the front clip harness before having him trained to heel properly. 
You're right, it does change their direction. I always got a good chuckle from it whenever Buddy would start to take off and he would get spun around and find himself looking at me. Usually laughing at him too. good times. 
Now I pat my thigh and say heel, he comes up, spins around to face forward, and glues himself to my side.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Finding the tool that works the best for communicating to your specific dog is the key. One dog will do splendidly on a front clip harness and the next dog will not respond at all. I've heard the anecdotes about dogs injuring themselves with various harnesses,haltis, etc.Also success stories.


----------

